
GPUmat, CUDA enabled MatLab - jacquesm
http://www.gp-you.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=46&Itemid=54
======
profquail
I read the nVidia GPU Computing forums quite often, so I'm happy to see GPGPU
programming spreading around more; in fact, I'm planning to submit an
application to YC soon for a new GPGPU product I've been working on.

How does GPUmat compare (performance- and feature-wise) to the commercial
Accelereyes "Jacket" product for Matlab? I'm not promoting one or the
other...just curious to know!

